# Dill shortage?



## seans_potato_business (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi. My preferred supermarket (ASDA) used to sell their own-brand dried dill, along with their normal range of own-brand herbs. At some point, they stopped selling dill and this has been the case for some time at their Ellesmere Port and Edinburgh (Straiton) stores, two hundred miles apart. They also stopped selling their own-brand dill on their website. The more expensive Schwartz-brand dill is still available. Does anyone have any idea why this may be?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 3, 2013)

I haven't heard about any dill shortage, so I don't have a theory about that. Maybe you could ask a manager at one of the grocery stores about it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 3, 2013)

I have no idea either.   Even in Scotland, I could not imagine a shortage.   Here in the US, dill is probably the easiest herb ever to grow.  Mine reseeds itself every year, and I never have to replant it.  The only problem I have is the Tiger Swallowtail caterpillars, I have to move them from "my" dill plants to "their" dill plants.

You could also grow it inside in a sunny window.  It will get leggy, but will still be nice for clippings.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Feb 3, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I have no idea either.   Even in Scotland, I could not imagine a shortage.   Here in the US, dill is probably the easiest herb ever to grow.  Mine reseeds itself every year, and I never have to replant it.  The only problem I have is the Tiger Swallowtail caterpillars, I have to move them from "my" dill plants to "their" dill plants.
> 
> You could also grow it inside in a sunny window.  It will get leggy, but will still be nice for clippings.



Hi. What does leggy mean in this context?


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 3, 2013)

seans_potato_business said:


> Hi. What does leggy mean in this context?



If plants don't get as much light as they would like, usually when they're indoors, they grow long stems with fewer leaves, and stretch towards the sunlight from your window.  They don't get as bushy as when they're grown outside.  The flavor is stll the same.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a similar problem last november with THYME.  I couldnt believe how difficult ( actually impossible) it was to find dried thyme.  Im in new york, so i figured , no problem, we can get anything here, especially something as common as that.  No luck after going to literally 8 different markets.  Finally I found one and it was like $8, which is a crime, so I resorted to buying fresh thyme, using it, then drying the remaining amount.  Dont know why I didnt think of this in the beginning.

Back to dill,  if you can find fresh, worth a shot, and I find Dill to be one of the few herbs that freeze really well too.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 4, 2013)

Do you think it could be a seasonal thing? Dill does not do well in winter where you are ( I lived in Scotland for many years before moving here to France)
A lot of supermarket ' all year round'  herbs come from the water fed nurseries in Holland and lack the flavors sometimes.
If you know a good fishmonger or a smokery for salmon, ask them  
as it is used a lot with fish as you know. otherwise............start growing your own, even in a large pot it will do ok usually as long as it is kept away from the cold. Try the shops in the grass market for more help or info 
good luck


----------



## Soma (Feb 4, 2013)

Well now that you mention it, I did have some difficulty finding dried dill in our supermarkets (small town, Ontario, Canada) last summer. I finally found a few bottles in an out-of-the-way grocery store. I wondered what that was all about at the time, but then forgot about it until seeing your post here. Strange.


----------



## Susansmith099 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think it may be a seasonal thing or just a supermarket shortage! Have noticed the same problem in our supermarkets, can never seem to get hold of the spices/herbs I need. Me and my partner tried growing our own but that sisnt really work out - perhaps we need to invest in a green house! Have you tried buying online? We have just started doing this and seem to be getting loads more for out money! x


----------

